# Diamondback session pro 24 vs dk xenia 26



## Bretto42 (Feb 10, 2014)

I am thinking of buying a bike to use at the local pump track and do some small dirt jumping on, I already do plenty of xc and freeride but at times it gets hard to ride a pump track with full suspension.

The two bikes I have in mind are a Diamondback session pro 24 and a dk xenia 26, they are both very close in my $300 price. So I was just wondering which bike would last me longer and be a better bike overall.

link to diamondback
2013 Session Pro 24 - Diamondback BMX Bicycles

link to the dk zenia
DK Xenia 26" : 24in and 26in Bikes


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

They're both reasonably good bikes. The main thing is that the both have 100% 4130 chromoly, rather than cheaper "hi-tensile" steel (like most lower-end bikes).

The DK is slightly perplexing. My first DJ bike was a 2005 DK Xenia, back when they came with a Marzocchi suspension fork. (I liked it a lot--maybe not the most progressive geo, but a very strong, fun bike).

But, a few years ago, Walmart started carrying DK, and the picture that is featured in that link is the same picture that is on the Walmart website. One of the weird things about the bike is that it is not clear to me whether the frame is designed for suspension or not ("suspension-corrected"). If it were, the fork would have a taller axle-to-crown length, and you'd see a gap over the front tire. Some people who have bought the "newer" Xenia, have put bmx cruiser bars on it, replacing the very low mtb bars. See this link: 
DK Xenia,... The Downlow,... - BMXmuseum.com Forums
Even if you didn't get 5" rise bmx bars, I could see at least getting 3" rise mtb bars.

Also, there are two different pictures of the newer Xenia floating around, and it's hard to tell which one is correct. One has a higher seat tube than the other one. (I posted about this in the link above).

_"The 26" Xenia is DK's big bike built with BMX in mind. This bike features a strong, light 100% Chromoly frame and fork, Chromoly 3pc cranks with a sealed MID BB, DK Pivotal seat and mechanical disc brake. The Xenia can handle trails, park, and street.

100% 4130 Frame and Fork
Alloy bar with 30mm ride
DK Tsuka grips and DK PC Pedals
Chromoly 3pc cranks with sealed MID bb
33/16 Gearing
26" x 2.1" Multisurface tires
DK Pivotal Seat and Post
Top Tube 22.6", Chain Stays 15.75"
Seat Tube 70.2°, Head Tube 69.2°" _

The Diamond Back 24" looks like a pretty typical bmx race style cruiser. The 24" wheels are going to feel a little snappier than the Xenia, and the steering angle is going to feel quicker. Either bike would be fine for pump track though.

Geometry-wise, the new We The People 24" Sneak Peek: 2014 We The People Atlas 24 | cruiser revolution is going to have a more progressive geometry than the Diamond Back. Longer in the front, shorter in the back. Medium-height bottom bracket.... But, it also may be above your price range.

Good luck.


----------

